

Kevin Rose Introduces New App Watchville - atupem
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/15/watchville/

======
softdev12
It's interesting that Kevin Rose always launches his apps on ios first. In my
experience it just seems that it's much easier to launch and iterate on
android because you don't have the 2 week apple review process. With Google
Play, you can pretty much launch a new app version every day, seeing what
works and what doesn't.

And the article didn't really mention about tiiny. What's happening with that?
Is it still alive?

~~~
dmishe
It's been very long since those reviews actually took 2 weeks. It's 5 days now
[http://appreviewtimes.com](http://appreviewtimes.com)

And it's really a super easy process, I'm sure that speed/ease of development
and team experience is the major deciding factor.

Plus, in this particular case, I can imagine that iOS uses are more interested
in luxury watches.

------
ryandvm
Hmm. Not very exciting. Clearly only in the "news" because it's Kevin Rose
throwing more spaghetti on the wall. I'm really over this cult of personality
that seems to be the religion of Silicon Valley. At this point, Kevin Rose
could introduce a fart tracker app and it would get a TechCrunch writeup.

